# سؤال الى اخوانى فى بلاطات الهولو كور هام جدا



## مصطفى كريم (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم وجزاكم الله خيرا
اولا عندى فيلا مطلوب عمل سقفها بلاطة هولو كور وعندى بعض الاسئلة
1-ما هو اقصى طول واقصى عرض للبلاطة وما هو السمك المناسب لكل منهما علما انى استخدم بلاطات 25و30و55 سم
2-سمك الغطاء الخرسانى للسقف ادنى واقصى سمك
3-ماهى بلاطة d.t.s ولا اعرف منها غير ذلك وهى نوع من الهولو كور
4-وهل فعلا هذة البلاطات مكلفة جدا
5-ما هو اقصى طول للكابولى للكمرات التى تحمل هذا النوع من البلاطات وكيفية عمل اتشك عليها والتاكد من انها تتحمل جيدا
افضل طريقة لحساب الكمرات التى تحمل هذة البلاطات ولو مانيوال يكون افضل

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م محسن (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عادة تسلم المخططات المعمارية للمصنع الذي يقوم بتصميمها حسب تقسيمات المخطط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t183006.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t199219.html


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (11 يوليو 2010)

اخى المهندس
الهولو كور بتستخدم للبحور الكبيره واذا كانت برىستريزد هولوكور تكون بحورها كبيرا للغايه
ومشروعك فيلا فعلا ماعتقد ان بحورها تكون فى حدود 5 او 6 او 7 متر 
اما ان كانت اكبر من 8 متر فيكون الهولوكور انسب
ولكن الهلوكور يصمم فى المصانع ويتم تصنيعها وارسلها للموقع للتركيب
وبالتالى فلاتكون زهيدة فى التكلفه
ويتم تصنعيها بالمصنع وليس صبها بالموقع لدم تواغر تكنولوجيا التصنيع بالموقع
ولكن انا عندى تجربه عظيمه وكنت نشرتها بالمنتدى من قبل
وهى صب بلاطه هولوكور بالموقع وقد نجحت وحققت تحمل احمال فاقت 2طن على المتر المسطح
فان حبيت ارسل لك صور التجربه وملف الاكسيل الخاص بتصميمها
وشكر


----------



## م / محمد شعيفان (11 يوليو 2010)

تحديد نوع البلاطة اذا كانت مصمتة أو مفرغة أوغيرة وتحديد سماكتها يعتمد على حسابات التصميم ولا يحتاج باجابات بطريقة مباشرة


----------



## مصطفى كريم (12 يوليو 2010)

الى المهندس المحترم عبد العزيز بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا 
استاذى ان ترسل الصور الملف الاكسيل الخاص بهذا النوع من البلاطات اكون شاكر جدا لحضرتك

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nassirr (12 يوليو 2010)

dts that means double T slab 
max span of holowcore =15m


----------



## nassirr (12 يوليو 2010)

الاخ عبد العزيز هل 2 طن هى الاحمال الحيه و الميتة معا total deadload + total live


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (12 يوليو 2010)

عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> اخى المهندس
> الهولو كور بتستخدم للبحور الكبيره واذا كانت برىستريزد هولوكور تكون بحورها كبيرا للغايه
> ومشروعك فيلا فعلا ماعتقد ان بحورها تكون فى حدود 5 او 6 او 7 متر
> اما ان كانت اكبر من 8 متر فيكون الهولوكور انسب
> ...


لقد ارفقت ملف الاكسيل لتصميم هذا لنوع من البلاطات الهولوكور والتى تنفذ بالموقع
وصورة الاختبار لحمولة 2000 كجم /م2
وللعلم فى احد الزملاء سال عن هذا الحمل هو حمل حى بالاضافه الى super imposed dead load ولايشمل ال ow 
واتمنى من الله ان اكون قدمت اليكم معلومه ورجائى الدعاء وشكرا


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (13 يوليو 2010)

الاخ مهندس مصطفى كريم
اتمنى ان يكون هذا الملف به حل لموضوعك وانا منتظر اى استفسار من حضرتك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 يوليو 2010)

عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> اخى المهندس
> الهولو كور بتستخدم للبحور الكبيره واذا كانت برىستريزد هولوكور تكون بحورها كبيرا للغايه
> ومشروعك فيلا فعلا ماعتقد ان بحورها تكون فى حدود 5 او 6 او 7 متر
> اما ان كانت اكبر من 8 متر فيكون الهولوكور انسب
> ...


السلام عليكم
في البداية كيف الحال والصحة اخي عبدالعزيز حيث لاحظت تغيبك لفترة طويله عن المنتدى وان شاء الله يكون المانع خيرا .
واشكر لك مداخلاتك القيمة في التعليق على المشاركات ، وهناك تعليق بسيط وللتوضيح اكثر على جملة ذكرت في مشاركتك بخصوص hollow core slab "ويتم تصنعيها بالمصنع وليس صبها بالموقع لعدم توافر تكنولوجيا التصنيع بالموقع"

ومن خلال اطلاعي وخبرة سابقة في هذا المجال فان بلاطات hollow core slab يتم صبها موقعيا وبدون اية مشاكل وتكون في هذه اقل كلفة من الخرسانة الجاهزة ، ويتم ذلك من خلال عددة طرق ومن اهمها :-

استخدام Ball Former=Double deck slab





http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploads/images/12.jpg


استخدام الصاج المضلع corrugated metal sheet حيث يتم تشكيله على شكل شبه منحرف بالارتفاع المطلوب تصميميا (وهو يشبه الهوردي Ribbed slab ) ويكون اما باتجاه واحد او اتجاهين ، حيث يتم صب البلاطة على شبكة تسليح وبعد الصب مبارة يتم غمس ااطراف الصاج المشكل بالخرسانة وتترك مسافة اعصاب وبعد ذلك يتم وضع شبكة حديد علوية والصب البلاطة والاعصاب ( يكون شكل المقطع الخرساني I Section )وقد تم ارسال طريقة الحساب في وقت سابق عندما كنت تعمل تجارب التحميل .وقد تم صب بلاطات وصل فيها البحر span الى اكثر من 11 م.http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t180777-2.html
استخدام قطع البلوسترين وهي نفس الطريقة السابقة ولكن بدل الصاج يستخدم البلوسترين؟
نفس الطريقة السابقة ولكن البلاطة السفلية وحديد الاعصاب تكون مسبقة الصنع Lattice girder floors ( يتم توفير الشدة للبلاطة Slab formwork)وبعد تركيب هذه القطع يتم وضع البلوسترين وشبكة حديد علوية والصب عليها .







وفي الجسور يستخدم مقاطع من الانابيب الفارغة لتخفيف من الوزن وهي تعمل في هذه الحال مبدأ عمل Hollow core
وهناك معلومه انوه لها انه يمكن استخدام الفراغ في البااطة Hollow core slab لنظام التكييف المركزي وكذلك لخدمات الكهرباء بدلا من استخدام الدكت


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (14 يوليو 2010)

استاذى الكريم مهندس رزق حجازى
اولا
شاكر سؤال حضرتك عنى وجزاك الله كل الخير
ثانيا 
عندا يقول التلميذ رائيه وخبرته يكون فى اشد الحاجه للاستماع الى راى الاساتذه الكبار لكى يذداد معرفه وتصحيح معلوماته
وشكرا استاذى الجليل على الاضافه القيمه والصور المدعمه لصواب راى حضرتك


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (14 يوليو 2010)

ولكن لى سؤالين 
الاول
هل تكلفة ال ball الى تكلفة البوليسترين متساويه؟
ثانيا
على ماعتقد فى حالة الball سوف نواجه مشكله اثناء الصب
تحرك هذه الكرات من مواقعها حتى لو كانت مثبته؟
سؤالين للاستفسار من جانبنا الى استاذنا الجليل م رزق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 يوليو 2010)

عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> ولكن لى سؤالين
> الاول
> هل تكلفة ال ball الى تكلفة البوليسترين متساويه؟
> ثانيا
> ...


السلام عليكم
بخصوص بلاطات bubbledeck فهي تستخدم تدوير مواد البلاستيك في صنع هذه الكرات وليس لديك فكرة عن اسعارها لمقارنتها بالمواد الاخرى مع انني اتوقع انها ارخص ثمنا من البولسترين المنبثق. وهذه التكنولوجيا حديثة نسبيا 1990.
اما بخصوص تثبيها فهي تكون مرتكزة على الشدة =الطوبار ومحصورة بالحديد من كل الجهات في حالة الصب في الموقع اما اذا كانت مع بلاطة مسبقة الصنع فتكون مثبتة بالخرسانة


















وللمزيد حول هذا الموضوع يمكن الرجوع للرابط التالي
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voided_biaxial_slab


----------



## مصطفى كريم (15 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المحترم المهندس عبد العزيز الجمل اوو ان اشكر حضرتك جدا على هذا المجهود الرائع 

وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وفى والديك واسكنك الجنة وجعل عملك هذا فى ميزان حسناتك

السلا م عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## صقر الهندسه (23 يناير 2011)

جزاااكم الله ألف خير..


----------



## سكاماكا (29 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (5 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العبقرية (5 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا تفاعل رائع


----------



## galal980 (5 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله ألف خير


----------



## عاشق السهر (5 نوفمبر 2012)

كل الشكر والتقدير للمعلومات القيمه في هذا الموضوع


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (6 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا يعني هل تعتبر من ضمن تصنيف البلاطات المعصبة ام لا


----------



## arch.m.kh (23 مايو 2013)

الف شكر ...


----------



## محمد محمود السيد (6 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركانه
زملائي المهندسين ممكن حد يعرفني المتر المسطح للهولوكور يكلف كام وطريقة التركيب له ومماهي الكمرات التي اختصارها tt


----------



## المهندس محمود حاج (15 فبراير 2017)

الاخ الكريم ...تحية طيبة 
كيف يتم فتح فتحةفي بلاطات الهولي كور علما بان طول البلاطة 10 متر 
وسماكة البلاطة 50 سم وعرض البلاطة 120 سم 
ومطلوب ان افتح فتحة بالسقف لمرور التكييف وهذه الفتحة 90*90
ما هي اشتراطات تسليح البلاطة وكيفية القطع وبدائل الاستناد لان الفتحة في اخر البلاطة
مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## إسلام علي (16 فبراير 2017)

المهندس محمود حاج قال:


> الاخ الكريم ...تحية طيبة
> كيف يتم فتح فتحةفي بلاطات الهولي كور علما بان طول البلاطة 10 متر
> وسماكة البلاطة 50 سم وعرض البلاطة 120 سم
> ومطلوب ان افتح فتحة بالسقف لمرور التكييف وهذه الفتحة 90*90
> ...


لم أفهم قصدك بمرور التكييف! 
إذا بتقصد فتحة صغيرة لمرور كابل المكيف فسهل عمل هذه الفتحة بالدريل في أماكن التجويف بالبلاطة مع عدم المساس بأي كابل داخلها
لكن إذا مضطر لفتحة 90 سم * 90 سم فهذه فتحة كبيرة غير مسموح بها أبدا 
لابد من قطع كامل قطاع البلاطة وتحميل البلاطة المقطوعة على البلاطات المجاورة عن طريق Trimmer beam
كما بالصورة المرفقة
ودي كمرة معدنية مصنعة بدقة خصيصا لهذا الغرض


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 فبراير 2017)

المهندس محمود حاج قال:


> الاخ الكريم ...تحية طيبة
> كيف يتم فتح فتحةفي بلاطات الهولي كور علما بان طول البلاطة 10 متر
> وسماكة البلاطة 50 سم وعرض البلاطة 120 سم
> ومطلوب ان افتح فتحة بالسقف لمرور التكييف وهذه الفتحة 90*90
> ...


السلام عليكم
تم مناقشة مثل هذا السؤال في وقت سابق
والرد رابط المشاركة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t453684.html


----------

